# Ford Yt16 wiring help.



## skinnyhippo (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey guys i was recently given a ford yt16, and everything looks great except for the wiring. Nothing is connected correctly and i am new with a pto. so i was wondering if anybody had a diagram or pictures that could help me with the wiring thanks.


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

skinnyhippo, email me and I can send you a copy of the wiring diagram. If there was a way to post here, I would. I also have a YT16 and it had lots of wiring problems. I still need to reconnect the electric clutch and the headlights, but, it does start nicely every time and it charges now.

Bob


----------



## lisaspihl (Aug 6, 2010)

*YT wiring*

Hi Bob. We too are needing wiring help w/a YT16-O. While mowing I was unable to get the mower to get in/out of gears. Then it wouldn't turn off. We thought it was the ignition switch, but it won't turn off with a new switch. 

Would you be willing to email us a copy of the manual as well? The email address is [email protected] . We would sure appreciate it! 

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't have a manual, tho I can email you a copy of the wiring schematic. As for the your motor not shutting off, that happened with mine and it turned out that the ignition switch needs to be grounded. Just installing it in the panel should ground it sufficiently, tho, you might have to clean up around the area with the switch fits into with steel wool.

Bob


----------



## jnllynch (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Bob. Had a YT16 given 2 me. Found this forum on tractors and your post on having a electrical diagram. would you be willing 2 send me a copy of it. The wiring looks like a rats nest and can not get it 2 even turn over yet. Many switches disconnected. Also would you know where i can get a parts break down. This way i have some idea of what im talking about. 

Email [email protected]

Thanks
Jon


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

You can't beat the price! I guess the only downside is that you can't bitch and complain if it blows up. LOL

I'll email you a copy of each; one is in color and that other, well....isn't. lol

Parts breakdown might be a different story.

Bob


----------



## jnllynch (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Again. No you cant complain about the price even if it does blow up. LOL


----------



## psychoframer (May 11, 2011)

*Wiring Help*

Bob, 

Forgive me if this is repetitive, but would you mind sending an additional wiring schematic to [email protected]?

Thanks, 

Tom


----------



## reposado23 (May 18, 2011)

Ignition problems - Mower seems to work great accept for one thing!

All of the wires to my ignition have been mixed up by the previous owner and the ignition switch is missing. I purchased an inexpensive ignition switch from the autoparts store seems to be ok.... every time I turn the key the fuse blows. Any thoughts? Should I just try to find an original ignition switch? does any one know which positions go to which color wires? My wiring diagram is for the Kohler engine & I have the B&S.

It feels like I'm missing something, I dont have too much experience with wiring small engines.

I have a wiring diagram & owners manual if any one still needs one


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like somethings crossed - or too light of a fuse is being used - The 12volt power for the ign switch should come off the battery positive cable on the starter solenoid - then run to the 'B' lead on the ign switch with the fuse inline to the switch - the same wire should run over to the stator battery charging wire ( side with the diode in it).

It depends how many leads you have going to the ign also- most are 5, 6 or 7 pin ign switches - to run a different switch, youd have to rewire the tractor ( the way it sounds from the PO it might be the best idea)- ive had to do that that plenty of times when the wiring was so hacked up and spliced- i bot some reels of fresh new wire, solderless connectors and rewired the whole tractor.


----------



## bam243 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello,I need a wiring diagram & owners manual , If you have an extre one please. You can email me at [email protected], Thanks. My name is Bruce


----------



## barbl (Aug 27, 2011)

reposado23 said:


> Ignition problems - Mower seems to work great accept for one thing!
> 
> All of the wires to my ignition have been mixed up by the previous owner and the ignition switch is missing. I purchased an inexpensive ignition switch from the autoparts store seems to be ok.... every time I turn the key the fuse blows. Any thoughts? Should I just try to find an original ignition switch? does any one know which positions go to which color wires? My wiring diagram is for the Kohler engine & I have the B&S.
> 
> ...


Hi, I would love to have a copy of the wiring diagram and manual. We inherited this wonderful mower but we don't have the documentation to get the beauty up and running!
Can you help? Email me at [email protected]

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!


----------



## wccoggins (May 24, 2012)

Bob, would you send me a copy of your wiring diagram for the yt16 ? 
Thank You, WAYNE
my email is - [email protected]


----------



## SleazyRider (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't have it. Sorry.


----------



## togeyr (Apr 11, 2013)

Bob (or anyone), could I get a copy of a wiring diagram for a YT16 also? Thanks.

[email protected]


----------

